# Studying Girl (Don't mind the cock)



## ernie (Sep 26, 2008)

I think I like the second better. The slight vignetting in the first might be a bit too much now that I look at it.
Anyway, C&C welcome.

#1






#2


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 26, 2008)

Could be a good shot there, but a little judicious cloning wouldn't go amiss, if you know what I mean...


----------



## Scruff McGruff (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah, the "mural" could use some cleanup I think.   I like it, though.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Sep 27, 2008)

Ernie, I like the first version better and would not even think once about cloning out the cock.  Nice shot.


----------



## epp_b (Sep 27, 2008)

It's uh...um...a finger


----------



## Duncan (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Ernie , nice cock !


----------



## SwitchFX (Sep 28, 2008)

I hope you don't mind, but I got rid of the dick drawing.


----------



## duncanp (Sep 28, 2008)

i preferred it with the graffiti in, said a lil more about student life lol


----------



## usayit (Sep 28, 2008)

I agreed.... I preferred it with the graffiti... it set the photo apart as unique.


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (Sep 28, 2008)

I would leave it as is. The original is unique and don't see why cleaning it up will set the image apart from a great shot.


----------



## ernie (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. I must say the cock doesn't really bother me as it does with some other people. Plus graffiti like that is what you see in big cities (at least in Europe; this was taken in Brussels) so I won't be cloning it out. But to each his own I guess. 

Anyway, have one more with various people in it. 
*One shot, three directions*:


----------



## toofpaste (Sep 29, 2008)

I think the cloning tool should be used to add MORE cocks.


----------



## ernie (Sep 29, 2008)

toofpaste said:


> I think the cloning tool should be used to add MORE cocks.


Haha, that's the funniest thing I've read in this whole thread.


----------



## toofpaste (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sure someone will beg to differ.



But anyways, all humor aside: I like the picture how it is. Like said before the grafitti gives it that whole "student" look I guess. Nice capture man.


----------



## Puscas (Sep 29, 2008)

you know, I love the lines and tones and composition of the first. Great work, really. And I'm not a fan of removing the drawing per se, but if you don't, you somehow seem to say that there's a message somewhere there. Why would you otherwise take that picture of a girl next to that dick, right? And I'm not seeing that message. Other then that, great pics.





pascal


----------



## ernie (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks. but to be honest i never even noticed the dick until i got home and looked at my pictures on my computer. so there's no message really ...


----------



## Big Bully (Sep 29, 2008)

ernie said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I must say the cock doesn't really bother me as it does with some other people. Plus graffiti like that is what you see in big cities (at least in Europe; this was taken in Brussels) so I won't be cloning it out. But to each his own I guess.
> 
> Anyway, have one more with various people in it.
> *One shot, three directions*:


 

That guy needed to be up on the 5th step and to the left just a little.. 

Sorry... My bad. All joking aside, these photos are a great series. And the graffiti does add a certain quality and roughness to the photo. Almost a comic relief to a serious matter of studying. Just some thoughts.


----------



## xomikronx (Oct 2, 2008)

Cock stands out more than your subject.


----------



## toofpaste (Oct 2, 2008)

xomikronx said:


> Cock stands out more than your subject.


 
And that's what makes it such a great picture. :thumbup:


----------



## xomikronx (Oct 2, 2008)

toofpaste said:


> And that's what makes it such a great picture. :thumbup:



I would if that were his intentions.  But his title says otherwise.


----------



## Txaggie08 (Oct 2, 2008)

I think it adds something to the photo. Makes you think a little to get the subject right in your head.


Make it a challenge.


----------

